# Putos negratas liándola y una blanca white trash con DOS COJONES



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya tortura estár rodeada 24/7 por un 95% de NEGROS.

Al final te vuelves como ellos.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2022)

Ooh shit booga booga shit man oh shit booga booga shit man shit OOOOO shit boooga booga…


----------



## Lian (28 Dic 2022)

Minuto 1:44, que arte para quitarse la silla de encima venida del cielo.

Al negro del "oh shit" le tenían que haber metido un calcetín en la boca al menos...


----------



## ShellShock (28 Dic 2022)

¿Pero qué cojones te puede llevar a pegar a los empleados de un restaurante de comida rápida y destrozarlo todo de esa forma? ¿Que las patatas fritas no son de tu gusto? ¿Que no te han dado bolsita de ketchup? ¿No se puede pedir una hoja de reclamaciones y ponerles una mala crítica en las redes sociales o Google Maps?

Esa gente tiene la inteligencia justita para ser considerados seres humanos. Qué cosa más patética.


----------



## Elbrujo (28 Dic 2022)

Se la veia con plsibilidades pero la engancharon del pelo y perdio. Aparte que las enemigas iban a canearla y los compañeros de ellas apenas querian separar.


----------



## Lian (28 Dic 2022)

Es una luchadora nata, DAME MAS SILLAS, DAME MAS QUE ME LAS COMO!


----------



## SolyCalma (28 Dic 2022)

Encima de tener que remar en un sitio de mierda que depende de propinas, tener que aguantar que te pegue y te grite una gorda de mierda maleducada que sabe que da igual lo que haga, nadie va a hacer nada por no quedar de racista.


----------



## Menchi (28 Dic 2022)

Valiente negrizal está quedando.

Al ritmo al que degenera todo, los blancos van a tener que ir en grupo para que no los cacen.


----------



## carcoma (28 Dic 2022)

Merienda de negros: 
Descripcción gráfica.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

Eso si que es una hembra, jostias! 
Fckng mnky bsnss...


----------



## Hamtel (28 Dic 2022)

Vaya hostia se ha metido la negra cayendo de la barra. Y encima la otra le ha soltado uno mecos muy nutritivos.

Las negras todas gordas como hipopótamos


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (28 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Vaya hostia se ha metido la negra cayendo de la barra. Y encima la otra le ha soltado uno mecos muy nutritivos.
> 
> Las negras todas gordas como hipopótamos


----------



## usuario baneado (28 Dic 2022)

A este paso ponen muros entre condados.


----------



## Kartoffeln (28 Dic 2022)

Trabajar de cara al público en USA es un deporte de riesgo














r/PublicFreakout


r/PublicFreakout: A subreddit dedicated to people freaking out, melting down, losing their cool, or being weird in public.




www.reddit.com


----------



## Kbkubito (28 Dic 2022)

El de greenwich se ha quedado agusto. Que pasada....


----------



## tovarovsky (28 Dic 2022)

La nigga resbaladiza ha tenido suerte de no caer de hocicos en la parrilla Garland para las bamburguesas. Los que diseñan esos locales están pendientes de todo detalle para evitar desgracias mayores en este tipo de eventos multiraciales.


----------



## ciudadano cabreado (28 Dic 2022)

assault asssault


----------



## ShellShock (28 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Trabajar de cara al público en USA es un deporte de riesgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Madre mía, qué cosa más patética. Deberían ser considerados menores de edad permanentemente. Y todo por una hamburguesa.

Ninguno de esos llega a 80 de CI. Pero por mucho, además.


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)

usuario baneado dijo:


> A este paso ponen muros entre condados.



Yo volvería a los clásicos grilletes y trabajo en plantación de algodón.


----------



## ransomraff (29 Dic 2022)

Habría que estudiar si es por falta de inteligencia o por la frustración de sentirse inferiores, pero algo tiene que explicar que sean tan propensos a liarla.


----------



## Beholder (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307122
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307123
> Ver archivo adjunto 1307124



Menudo white lotus se ha hecho la gorda jajsjajs


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

Que diferencia hay entre eso y la selva?


----------



## boreonáusico (29 Dic 2022)

UNGA UNGA, BUUNGA, KABUUUNGA

A estas alimañas hay que devolverlos en masa a la puta selva de donde no debieron haber salido jamás, fue un enorme error sacarlos de allí y mezclarlos con la civilización humana.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

boreonáusico dijo:


> UNGA UNGA, BUUNGA, KABUUUNGA
> 
> A estas alimañas hay que devolverlos en masa a la puta selva de donde no debieron haber salido jamás, fue un enorme error sacarlos de allí y mezclarlos con la civilización humana.



El hijodeputa de Lincoln que habría que reventarle la cabeza a su cadáver putrefacto. Y los retrasados de los reyes católicos con la panchitada.

Cuan lejos hubiera llegado la civilización humana si hubiéramos liquidado a todo el no caucásico/norteño.


----------



## TAFKA Sanstalin (29 Dic 2022)

ransomraff dijo:


> Habría que estudiar si es por falta de inteligencia o por la frustración de sentirse inferiores, pero algo tiene que explicar que sean tan propensos a liarla.



Son del barrio, bro.

Si en el barrio se enteran de que te has achantado ante una camarera del Mcdonals, te pierden el respeto.


----------



## ANS² (29 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Trabajar de cara al público en USA es un deporte de riesgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



siempre negros, cómo no

el último es genial, las muele a palos y seguramente quedaron medio muertas, ni tiger woods hoygan

si vas a liarla, no se la líes a otro negro, capulla!


----------



## Rilakkuma (29 Dic 2022)

El patrón siempre es el mismo


----------



## Albion (29 Dic 2022)

Hay un color que se repite en todos estos vídeos.


----------



## Beholder (29 Dic 2022)

En el del McDonald's no falta la blanquita diciendo stooooop, stooooop it como una histérica. 

Si no quieres juntarte con bestias, no frecuentes cuadras. Mcrata, Puto asco de sitio.


----------



## mirym94 (29 Dic 2022)

Negros negreando son sus costumbres, luego nos llenarán esto que parecerá GTA san andreas, cada vez que veo estos hilos me parto.


----------



## IMPULSES (29 Dic 2022)

La blancucha se le ve que no es la primera vez que se pega, pero casi al final veo que cubre un crochet que le lanzan de la tipica forma que se hace en Muay o MMA , así que la blancucha algo ha hecho de artes marciales.


----------



## IMPULSES (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Lo raro es que no lleve una navaja, el 99% de lo que le rodea es NEGRO/MORENO/COLOR CARTÓN MOJADO.



La navaja no es tan típica en paises anglos, allí son mas de pistola o puños. 
La navaja se la dejaremos a los nuestros .... como Froilán


----------



## Plutarko (29 Dic 2022)

Estos problemas no ocurririan si en 1986 la comisión ballenera internacional no hubiera prohibido la caza de ballenas. Por lo menos de las terrestres. 

Enviado desde desde mi pdp-11 con wall


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Dic 2022)

Eso es Georgia o Uganda? cantidad de niggas joder


----------



## porromtrumpero (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## tolomeo (29 Dic 2022)

La blanca tiene una buena derecha, coloca el puño de forma óptima para hostiar a la morsa que se le viene encima.
Una a una las habría inflado a todas.


----------



## Maestro Panda (29 Dic 2022)

Nunca te relajes!


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Dic 2022)

Brou


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (29 Dic 2022)

El mejor el narrador


----------



## Tercios (29 Dic 2022)

Sheeeitt yooo sheeeiiit etc


----------



## QuieroDormirBien (29 Dic 2022)

Siempre he comparado a este tipo de negros chillones con el típico chimpancé


----------



## Shibolet (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando veo la calidad del primer video , siento vergüenza de mi teléfono móvil .
Buena imagen y encuadre . El muchacho invirtió en buena tecnología y tiene futuro de camarógrafo .


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (29 Dic 2022)

Tercios dijo:


> Sheeeitt yooo sheeeiiit etc


----------



## Snowball (29 Dic 2022)

Pues la chavala se ve que sabe ganchear !!


----------



## NCB (29 Dic 2022)

Qué presente y qué futuro más NEGRO


----------



## aventurero artritico (29 Dic 2022)

normal que digan que es racismo, es como meterse con un retrasado.


----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (29 Dic 2022)

yimi dijo:


> Al contrario, el problema es que no le hicieron caso a Lincoln:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ñiñiñiñi publicidad para contentar al otro lado.


Sois más tonto que pichote.


----------



## Dr Strangelove (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Dmtry (29 Dic 2022)

La hostia, el cajero de McDonald's se ha quedado agusto, seguro que esas no vuelven a por el Big Mac


----------



## Helion + (29 Dic 2022)

Cuando en un trabajo de mierda se atreven a agredir a los trabajadores para mí es suficiente para hacerle un floyd


----------



## Jorgito Rafael (29 Dic 2022)

Es mejor vivir de benefits que currar cara al publico en un pais multicultural y judaico como USA.

Los republicanos se quejan de que en muchos estados Memocratas cobras mas de benefits que currando, para los blancos, mejor, aguantar chusma no le gusta a nadie.


----------



## Anka Motz (29 Dic 2022)

De cuarta y quinta generación serán estos, y siguen comportándose igual que recién salidos de África.
Y luego los progres en Europa, diciendo que se integran sin problemas...


----------



## Salsa_rosa (29 Dic 2022)

Les hemos fallado!!!


----------



## egolatra (29 Dic 2022)

A todos los progres de mierda les mandaba a vivir con esos subseres, pisito de blanquitos progres y rodeado de pisos de esos subseres, a cada lado, arriba y abajo.


----------



## Saco de papas (29 Dic 2022)

No había pollo y sandía o qué?


----------



## egolatra (29 Dic 2022)

Lorenzo Ramirhez dijo:


> Que diferencia hay entre eso y la selva?



Prefiero vivir en la selva que rodeado de los subseres estos.


----------



## Covid Bryant (29 Dic 2022)

Ou shit, niggas niggeando.

Ser un Fargo en usa es todavía peor, Aunque a hezpein pocos años le quedan para ser parecido.


----------



## s4d (29 Dic 2022)

Putos simios.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Son como animales.


----------



## Mas Pauer (29 Dic 2022)

Hay que ver como les gustan a los ******* los putos gofres. Despues de ir a misa van todos a la gofrería a disfrutar como hermanos.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (29 Dic 2022)

MARRY ME.

La tía tiene mas huevos que muchos. Ole sus ovariacos. Las morenas, algunas, me recuerdan en forma y formas a nuestras etnianas. Qué cosas.


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Y este subser metiéndose la mano dentro del pantalón? Querría sacar la pipa?


----------



## Maerum (29 Dic 2022)

jajaja excelente.


----------



## Pleonasmo (29 Dic 2022)

Siempre lo mismo, 0 sorpresa.

Lo que llama la atencion es que dentro de los trabajadores o a veces (pocas) personas en el local tambien de ese tono de piel 'mas oscuro' siempre hay personas que cargan contra los que la lian. Algunos deben de estar hasta los cojones de que por culpa de descerebrados que no saben controlar sus instintos primitivos carguen con la fama que estos generan.

Joder, es que siempre los mismos y las mismas actitudes...


----------



## ESPÍRITU DE PARACUELLOS (29 Dic 2022)

jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaajajjajajjajajjajajaj ejjjtadoj unidj en estado puro

lastima no entrara un loco con un rifle de asalto disparando a todo dios para poner la guinda en el pastel jajjajajajajaja me nvvvvvvvvvvtre


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Pleonasmo dijo:


> Siempre lo mismo, 0 sorpresa.
> 
> Lo que llama la atencion es que dentro de los trabajadores o a veces (pocas) personas en el local tambien de ese tono de piel 'mas oscuro' siempre hay personas que cargan contra los que la lian. Algunos deben de estar hasta los cojones de que por culpa de descerebrados que no saben controlar sus instintos primitivos carguen con la fama que estos generan.
> 
> Joder, es que siempre los mismos y las mismas actitudes...



Los negros son los que mejor saben domar a los de su misma tribu. Imagínate si tuviéramos policías moros aquí? Ellos sabrían tratar mejor con los suyos.
Estamos tardando en meter un cupo de policías moros como hay de mujeres.


----------



## Ancient Warrior (29 Dic 2022)

Todos los días una puta noticia de negros liándola...siempre dando la nota esos subseres


----------



## Jotagb (29 Dic 2022)

Ancient Warrior dijo:


> Todos los días una puta noticia de negros liándola...siempre dando la nota esos subseres



Nos están quitando el protagonismo, ya hay negros hasta en la sopa.


----------



## Gotthard (29 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Trabajar de cara al público en USA es un deporte de riesgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Los del mcdonalds han encontrado la solucion contra los clientes hiperagresivos.... contratar a uno y darle un objeto contundente. Igual no sabe hacer una hamburguesa, pero batir el lomo de los dos incautos que saltan la barra con el palo de golf de buen acero de Milwakee se le da de lujo....


----------



## nraheston (29 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> Trabajar de cara al público en USA es un deporte de riesgo
> 
> 
> 
> ...



En las ciudades muy pobladas es como tu dices, peligroso trabajar de cara al publico
Pero en las zonas rurales es mucho mejor que Europa Occidental.


----------



## XRL (29 Dic 2022)

De siempre los mac donalds son nidos de gentuza

Solo con ir a comer algo ya lo ves,pues como trabajes ahi te los comes a todos

Como los bares paco,pero en vez de viejos borrachos tratas con chusma de 15-30 cada dia


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (29 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones te puede llevar a pegar a los empleados de un restaurante de comida rápida y destrozarlo todo de esa forma? ¿Que las patatas fritas no son de tu gusto? ¿Que no te han dado bolsita de ketchup? ¿No se puede pedir una hoja de reclamaciones y ponerles una mala crítica en las redes sociales o Google Maps?
> 
> Esa gente tiene la inteligencia justita para ser considerados seres humanos. Qué cosa más patética.



0 control de los impulsos y una manada jaleando este tipo de conductas. Donde esta el KKK??


----------



## Escombridos (29 Dic 2022)

Cómo se les nota el retraso, allí todavía no usan el ¡¡ eehhh, eehhh.... eeeeehhhh!!!!


----------



## Beltrax (29 Dic 2022)

por qué asumes que es una white trash?


----------



## theelf (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307113



Tendriamos que hacer un patreon o.como coño se.llame esa mierda q junta pasta

Deveria tambien su foto tener algun sitio junto al logo de burbuja


----------



## theelf (29 Dic 2022)

Beltrax dijo:


> por qué asumes que es una white trash?



El ladron ve a todos de su condicion


----------



## gromenauer (29 Dic 2022)

Kartoffeln dijo:


> r/PublicFreakout
> 
> 
> r/PublicFreakout: A subreddit dedicated to people freaking out, melting down, losing their cool, or being weird in public.
> ...



Y como no, la unica gilipoyas que interviene para que el trabajador pare de caenarlos, es una charo pogre.


----------



## usuario baneado (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Yo volvería a los clásicos grilletes y trabajo en plantación de algodón.



No,hombre. Solo disparar a todo woke que suplique entrar al otro lado del muro. A disfrutar de lo votado y panchinegrizado.


----------



## Julc (29 Dic 2022)

A ver, que sus compañeros también son negros y están ahí evitando que la maten.
Incluso se ve a una compañera negra repartiendo a las gitanegras.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (29 Dic 2022)

Los negros alli son como para nosotros aqui los etnianos.


----------



## PasoLeati (29 Dic 2022)

Me ha venido a la mente Rorke's Drift.

.


----------



## Tubiegah (29 Dic 2022)

EL ohsheeiiittt en bucle es como para nosotros el eeeeehhhhh eehhhhhhh, no?


----------



## Albion (29 Dic 2022)

PasoLeati dijo:


> Me ha venido a la mente Rorke's Drift.
> 
> .



Joer, que referencia más cojonuda, mis dieses.


----------



## Roberto Malone (29 Dic 2022)

¿Es esto a lo que se refieren con el término 'chimpout'?.


----------



## Silluzollope (29 Dic 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> MARRY ME.
> 
> La tía tiene mas huevos que muchos. Ole sus ovariacos. Las morenas, algunas, me recuerdan en forma y formas a nuestras etnianas. Qué cosas.



Los negros son el equivalente usano a nuestros gitanos.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (29 Dic 2022)

Asi acabaremos aqui.


----------



## Popuespe (29 Dic 2022)

Buenas ostias reparte la blanca!


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Putos simios de mierda


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Jotagb dijo:


> Son como animales.



Peores que los animales,los animales suelen atacar para comer o cuando se sienten atacados


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Popuespe dijo:


> Buenas ostias reparte la blanca!



Si,la persona reparte bien


----------



## rondo (29 Dic 2022)

Cerdo capitalista dijo:


> Los negros alli son como para nosotros aqui los etnianos.



Son peores los gitanos aquí,allí al menos algún negro trabaja


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (29 Dic 2022)

Ojo que son dos negras las que la lían parda. El resto graba para luego subirlo a redes sociales. Es igual que en aquella trifulca del metro: un grupo de negras que no se le ocurre otra cosa que ir a pegar a un jugador de baloncesto de 2 M medio negro, medio panchito. Los que grabaron todo eran chicos negros, que graban pero NUNCA se meten en la pelea. Ni aunque las negras les peguen o les tiren el móvil hacen nada.

Si los hombres negros prefieren grabar a meterse en una pelea iniciada por negras, algo saben. Algo que les hace huir de una pelea iniciada por negras. Yo haría lo mismo que ellos, o grabo o salgo por patas. Seguro que saben que el que les siga el juego lleva las de perder.



ransomraff dijo:


> Habría que estudiar si es por falta de inteligencia o por la frustración de sentirse inferiores, pero algo tiene que explicar que sean tan propensos a liarla.



Comida basura + alcohol + dronjas desde la primaria = cerebro frito.



boreonáusico dijo:


> UNGA UNGA, BUUNGA, KABUUUNGA
> 
> A estas alimañas hay que devolverlos en masa a la puta selva de donde no debieron haber salido jamás, fue un enorme error sacarlos de allí y mezclarlos con la civilización humana.



Dale las gracias a los alubios y los amegos, fueron ellos los que lo hicieron.



nraheston dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1307672



Qué jetas los hawaiianos. 100% progres. Yo también sería progre si en mi taifa se impidiera la entrada a cualquiera que no fuese nativo de ese lugar, que es lo que pasa en Hawaii.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (29 Dic 2022)

ShellShock dijo:


> ¿Pero qué cojones te puede llevar a pegar a los empleados de un restaurante de comida rápida y destrozarlo todo de esa forma? ¿Que las patatas fritas no son de tu gusto? ¿Que no te han dado bolsita de ketchup? ¿No se puede pedir una hoja de reclamaciones y ponerles una mala crítica en las redes sociales o Google Maps?
> 
> Esa gente tiene la inteligencia justita para ser considerados seres humanos. Qué cosa más patética.



Sí, basicamente cosas de esas.
Están deseando liarla, y la lían por cualquier cosa, saben que les sale barato.

Yo no le veo el caso a trabajar en ciudades de EEUU llenas de negros de cara al público, especialmente en lugares de comida rápida. Ni siquiera ir como cliente, en todo caso pedir para llevar sin salir del auto.
Supongo que si está allí es que no tiene para donde ir. Triste vida.
Este chimp out (brote simiesco) no ha sido particularmente violento, los hay bien peores.


----------



## ATARAXIO (29 Dic 2022)

quien diría que los europeos provocaron las dos guerras mundiales hace unas décadas en las que asesinaron a 100 millones de personas inocentes, siempre inocentes. 

De las guerras posteriores ( Vietnam, Corea, Irak, Libia.... ya ni cuento )


----------



## Hrodrich (29 Dic 2022)

La suma de toda la negrada esa junta no llega a las 3 cifras de IQ.


----------



## estupeharto (29 Dic 2022)

Hamtel dijo:


> Vaya hostia se ha metido la negra cayendo de la barra. Y encima la otra le ha soltado uno mecos muy nutritivos.
> 
> Las negras todas gordas como hipopótamos



Lo mejor del vidrio


----------



## cacho_perro (29 Dic 2022)

Y POR COSILLAS COMO ESA AL FINAL LO USARÁN COMO EXCUSA PARA LIQUIDAR LOS ANTROS ESOS DE PEÑA MALPAGADA QUE VENDE MIERDA A CHUSMA CON GANAS DE BRONCA Y LO SUSTITUIRÁN POR EXPENDEDORAS DE BASURA RÁPIDA 









Así es el restaurante de McDonald's automatizado. No hay empleados, solo máquinas • ENTER.CO


McDonald's abre las puertas del primer restaurante automatizado, en Texas, Estados Unidos. No hay empleados que intervengan en el servicio...



www.enter.co





OTRA MUESCA MÁS PARA LA AGENDA 2030, SIGAN JUGANDO


----------



## Life park (29 Dic 2022)

La blanca es mi heroína de la semana, que grande joder


----------



## Jiltonparis (29 Dic 2022)

Madre de dragones


----------



## ProArian (29 Dic 2022)

Aunque estos simios se comporten como salvajes, las shorteens occidentales se los follan a pelito en su mejor momento y el betacuck occidental se queda con las sobras, ese es el destino de todo betacuck occidental, casarse con una zoofilica.


----------



## Progretón (29 Dic 2022)

Muy bien vendría también allí una versión de nuestra Ley de Vagos y Maleantes, lo único bueno que hizo la II República. Con el aliciente, si no estoy mal informado, de que la constitución de Estados Unidos no prohíbe las penas de trabajos forzados, a diferencia de España.

Un par de años de prisión y trabajos forzados podría hacer milagros con esa escoria, además de hacerles pagar los daños causados a la empresa e indemnizar a los empleados.


----------



## Yakuza (29 Dic 2022)

Me caso con ella.


----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## Kartoffeln (29 Dic 2022)




----------



## hartman4 (29 Dic 2022)

que pasa se quedaron sin pollo frito y sandia?


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (29 Dic 2022)

hartman4 dijo:


> que pasa se quedaron sin pollo frito y sandia?



Que otra cosa si no?


----------



## bronymaricøn (29 Dic 2022)

Siempre la gente de color es la que buscan problemas.... luego quieren que no los discriminemos, pero si se comportan como animales ¿que podemos hacer?


----------



## remerus (29 Dic 2022)

Los negros son peor que las bestias ya no es vivan todos de subsidios y paguitas es que no se saben comportarse en ningun sitio, normal que nadie quiera vivir con ellos, y cuando uno sale del agujero inmundo de sus guetos va directo a vivir a intentar vivir a un barrio de blancos.


----------



## Murnau (29 Dic 2022)

Julc dijo:


> A ver, que sus compañeros también son negros y están ahí evitando que la maten.
> Incluso se ve a una compañera negra repartiendo a las gitanegras.



Y qué hacemos con la excepción, confirmamos la regla?


----------



## Dimitri Alcolikov (29 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Vaya tortura estár rodeada 24/7 por un 95% de NEGROS.
> 
> Al final te vuelves como ellos.



Los negros no se diferencian mucho del usuario medio de burbuja, tú eres un claro ejemplo.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Dic 2022)

Anka Motz dijo:


> Y luego los progres en Europa, diciendo que se integran sin problemas...



Los progres en EEUU dicen lo mismo y tienen auténtico pánico a ser considerados ni siquiera mínimamente racistas, pero luego a ninguno se le ocurre vivir en un barrio de negros.


----------



## Lemmy es Dios (30 Dic 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> impidiera la entrada a cualquiera que no fuese nativo de ese lugar, que es lo que pasa en Hawaii.



¿De dónde sacas tal afirmación? Eso es totalmente falso. De hecho, te pasa muy a menudo, lo de afirmar categóricamente cosas que luego son falsas o carecen de base alguna.


----------



## ciudadlibre (30 Dic 2022)

la IIIWW sera racial, no queda otra salida


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (30 Dic 2022)

porromtrumpero dijo:


> Eso es Georgia o Uganda? cantidad de niggas joder



Georgia siempre ha destacado por tener muchos negros


----------



## InvasorStalker2002 (30 Dic 2022)

Mis respetos a la rubia, la negra le lanzó una silla y consiguió apartarla como si nada


----------



## Guerinii (31 Dic 2022)




----------



## EL BRAYAN (1 Ene 2023)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


>



Simios haciendo cosas de simios. Qué gran cagada sacar a esa subespecie de África.


----------



## Funci-vago (1 Ene 2023)

Pero donde esta la policía para dispararles cuando es necesario?


----------

